# Winter Wiper Covers



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This seemed like a good simple idea to me if you do a lot of winter camping.

I'm going to ask the boss if she can knock some DIY ones up using that silver ironing board fabric.

What do you reckon...










>Wiperguard<

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You wouldn't want to get them cold would you? :wink: :lol: 

If static for any period I would have thought that a screen cover is more useful with the wipers underneath?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

do you put it in its pj's and powder its bum as well? for a tenner that is an awful lot of wipers to replace. Ours has pj's on right now!!!

Greeny :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ted, I tried that, ours are a tight fit and they don't sit very well underneath, there are also sometimes when an internal screen is more appropriate.

Greenie, thats why I mentioned knocking up a diy set.

In our case pj goes in the van, not the other way round. :roll: 



Pete


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I park the wipers on top of the screen cover but I made some protectors for the wiper blades to stop them marking the cover. I bought lengths of pipe insulation ( for 15mm dia copper pipe ) cut to length and enlarged the slit so they just clip on the wiper. Not my idea but cribbed from a parked 'van as was walking around a motorhome show camping area.

They work well.

Harvey


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Good idea that is, Harvey. I've used that foam insulation for other vanning applications, so it's always useful to have around. 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

ingram said:


> I park the wipers on top of the screen cover but I made some protectors for the wiper blades to stop them marking the cover. I bought lengths of pipe insulation ( for 15mm dia copper pipe ) cut to length and enlarged the slit so they just clip on the wiper. Not my idea but cribbed from a parked 'van as was walking around a motorhome show camping area.
> 
> They work well.
> 
> Harvey


I like that Harvey, doesn't the water/snow still seep into the wiper mechanisms and freeze though, or is there sufficient insulation from the lagging to stop that?

If it works like you say then I'll try your idea first 

Pete


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I use Harvey's insulation method, it was a tip in one of the magazines. 

I have once or twice forgotten they're on which can be a bit of a pain but it's better than having the wipers frozen to the screen. I saw the result of this at a local Fiat garage on a brand new Motorhome, the wiper motor wiring had burnt out and there was a dispute as to wether or not it should be fixed under warranty.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Why not just take the blades off.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> Why not just take the blades off.


Well burger me Hogan, why didn't I think of that.

:lol:

Pete


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

When camping the wipers sit on top of the silver screen and when parked up at home we put 2 corks under each of the 3 wipers.

Paul.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Winter wiper covers*

THREE wipers Paul? How very posh ... when it rains I can't see much out of my back window. Almost the same area - is poking a needle down the windscreen wash holes when they get blocked the correct thing to do?
Vita


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

ingram said:


> I park the wipers on top of the screen cover but I made some protectors for the wiper blades to stop them marking the cover. I bought lengths of pipe insulation ( for 15mm dia copper pipe ) cut to length and enlarged the slit so they just clip on the wiper. Not my idea but cribbed from a parked 'van as was walking around a motorhome show camping area.
> 
> They work well.
> 
> Harvey


Great idea, Harvey, but why not go one better, and use 22mm or 28mm tube which will fit over the wiper without opening the side slit. You can then find a plastic aerosol lid to fit over one end and glue or tape it on.

If you use the Armstrong Armaflex insulation, the mid gray colour one, it is a closed cell nitrile rubber based insulator, and will not obsorb water.
The wiper will then remain dry. It is also anti-mould so no nasty marks.

Boy, this is getting technical!


----------

